# Super II Quadralam Arm



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Could someone please help me regarding this arm? Is is a Super II ? It ohms 3.1 on all 3 poles.
Thanks Clem


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

It sure looks like one. Super II arms were originally mounted on black gearplates, not gray. The Super II chassis and gearplates were molded in black plastic. That could be a factory replacement arm which is mounted on a AFX standard gray gearplate. Ohms are in the correct range. Looks like you have a winner.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That one has the arm gear soldered on...see the blob? :freak:


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

It sure has been soldered Bill. I have soldered gears on regular arms myself. I was hoping someone could tell for sure by looking at the pics. Anyway it should make a mean DRAG CAR arm. Does anyone else care to chime in?
Clem


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

An arm that has same resistance on each pole like this one should be balanced and trued. Jim Sgrignoli (list member), Dan Cardinale of DC Motors or RC Lincoln of Wizzard can do that for you. Then get a pair of Neo magnets to really get that baby spinning. Check Joe Corea at NJ Nostalgia Hobbies for those. Other things like brush cups, pick up shoe shunts, wheelie bar, traction magnets, and other things could be added.

Check this video out from Jim Sgrig of a 60mph run:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Here's Slugger Canady's How-to page:

http://hodrags.com/BuildaTJet.html


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I really doubt that is stock Aurora Super II quadralam. the OHMs are just two low. what you have there is an after market rewind from Jim Sgrignioli on a four laminate stack that came from an Xlerator. 
priceless!
the wind of the wire is much neater than the original factory 4 OHM arms. and if indeed it is a Sgrig (yellow jacket) armature it will already be balanced. 
yes matched up with very good magnets this will scream and will also need all the upgrades possible in the way of shunts, braids, motor brush material and expertise.
contact tjetsgrig right here on these pages for advice and confirmation of the wind.
nice find by the way.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok thanks guys. Now I need some SUPER II BRUSH CUPS. Can anyone help me find a pair? I will install this in a Tjet chassis soon


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The comm plating does not look like a Super II Quadralam either. It also looks like it is zero timed whereas the Super II had about 15 degrees of advance. I believe the Super II ohms out around 4.1 ohms. This should have a bit more torque than a Super II arm which was timed to give more RPMs.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

clem, I have brush cups. PM me your mailing address.

AFXtoo, it does appear to have slight advance, but that might just be my monitor resolution playing trick on me.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Look closely, there is some slight advance. It IS a SuperII that has been rebuilt. Are the windings completely coated with epoxy? If they are it is a Kip rewound motor. Plus, the multi colored strands give it away as well. I have a few of these I keep in memorial!

JS


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

JS
I will get it out to you next week so you can check it out, thanks.
Clem


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

well which arm/com is the real super 2 ? The green arm has slightly more power!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Ok, it may have a slight amount of timing in it. I compared it to mine and with mine the timing is much more obvious, twice what I'm seeing in the picture. Another case of Aurora ballpark precision (ABP) I guess. Nice find.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*Oop`s I found another*

I was looking thru the last bunch of Slots and parts I picked up and found a second SUPER II arm. :hat:
I will get it shipped out with the other tomorrow so tjetsgrig can check it out as well


----------



## gregwins (Sep 14, 2011)

copperhead71 said:


> well which arm/com is the real super 2 ? The green arm has slightly more power!


 what!!!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> If they are it is a Kip rewound motor


I miss his arms!
he was interesting guy!
he had some great stuff!
got some un-dimpled super II magnets from him


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

The green arm is likely a rewound!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

gregwins said:


> what!!!!


He SAID: 

"Well which arm/com is the real super 2 ? The green arm has slightly more power!"


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank's when just looked at the chassis that arm(black/green)came from,,,i did'nt notice that the magnets where shimmed,that arm is balanced,front end was weighted...dooooooh...i think this was a k&N club car(my homeboy called it somthing like that!)i took the weight kit of last year.the bottom is soldered for better performance?


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Could be a "K&K" club car, I think I remember Randy Kemp (K&K products, out of Indiana or Illinois) selling cars like that back in the day. His arms were hot stuff in the '70's, and he did market rewound/balanced super 2's. Ran a number of them in my old HOPRA days.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, motors came in the mail. They are absolutely, 100%, without a doubt, no bull, not pullin' anyones chain, or pissin' up anyones rope, original Aurora SuperII motors!!! Both are double wound, they both ohm @ 4ohm with my Fluke 87. Unfortunately, one has a chipped comm plate and is shorted to the shaft, it would quickly overheat if run for too long. The second is perfect!!! One has been run more ( shorted one ), the other looks to be practically new. Why do I never find these things??? Al knows exactly what I'm talkin about and has a story to go along with it............right Al??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, I have a good story to prove Sgrigs point. 
but we shall address that another time.
hope you are feeling better man.
maybe see ya soon.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Sgrig I caint wait to see how they run after you fix the bad 1, AL your story doesnt sound like a good one, maybe one day I can hear it. 
Clem


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

The arms came in todays mail looking awesome. Thanks Jim 
Clem


----------

